# Maltese Nationals countdown... Sept 9-11, 2008



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I know there are other threads about the Maltese Nationals already going but thought I'd make one specifically for travel plans and what dates people are going to be attending.

I'm flying in on Saturday, September 6th and will be leaving on September 12th. On the 6th, our flight gets into Detroit around 4pm and I have a minivan reserved if anyone is coming in around that time and needs a ride to Port Huron. (I believe it's about an hour drive from the airport to the show site) 

So... who else is going and when are you arriving? I'd love to plan an SM meetup during that time! 

For more info on the National specialty (like if you have no idea what I'm talking about LOL) the premium list is up at

http://www.americanmaltese.org/2008_Specia...PremiumList.pdf 

Closer to the event, we can exchange cellphone #'s if that makes things any easier!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Depends on some personal things...but if we go I'll be driving in at some point LOL Is that accurate?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 1 2008, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614561


> Depends on some personal things...but if we go I'll be driving in at some point LOL Is that accurate?[/B]


LOL! Sounds good to me LOL. I'd be the same way - nice and vague if not for the fact that I'm flying in from California!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My other half dislocated his shoulder a few weeks back while we were skydiving. So, its really pending if he has to have surgery and when that will be. But, if it makes you feel better, I'm tired of driving! Rather be on a plane. Leaving for VA on Sunday...my poor dog van better not ever die. I have 85,000 miles on a 4 year old van I bought brand new.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll be driving in sometme on Sunday evening, September 7th, and heading home early morning on Friday, September 12th.

MaryH


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Stuart and I are flying in on Monday and arrive in Detroit around 4pm-ish.....we're catching the shuttle to the hotel with his breeder and a few others around 5ish? I am so looking forward to meeting everyone and seeing the beautiful maltese.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Aug 1 2008, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614635


> I'll be driving in sometme on Sunday evening, September 7th, and heading home early morning on Friday, September 12th.
> 
> MaryH[/B]


Oh fantastic! i look forward to meeting you!

QUOTE (tamizami @ Aug 1 2008, 06:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614649


> Stuart and I are flying in on Monday and arrive in Detroit around 4pm-ish.....we're catching the shuttle to the hotel with his breeder and a few others around 5ish? I am so looking forward to meeting everyone and seeing the beautiful maltese.[/B]


Yeah!! It will be great seeing you again!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

My husband and I are going. At first I didn't think we would. But he said he has never seen that part of the US so we are going. We are driving and it will be a 16 hour trip. Hopeing to arrive sometime on Sunday or Early Monday. I am not sure if I am going to show a dog or not. Still deciding.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm flying in on Saturday the 6th at about 2 PM and leaving on the 12th at noon. I'm renting a little subcompact car for the week. It was cheaper than the shuttle at $85 each way! It's going to great to see everyone there!

Cathy


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

My mother in law lives about an hour and a half from port huron. She may need a visit about Sept. 9-11th.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 2 2008, 08:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614805


> My mother in law lives about an hour and a half from port huron. She may need a visit about Sept. 9-11th. [/B]


Oh, man I just looked at flight prices out of St. Louis and they're only $138. I shouldn't have looked especially since I hate to fly. :smmadder: :smscare2:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh, man I just looked at flight prices out of St. Louis and they're only $138. I shouldn't have looked especially since I hate to fly. :smmadder: :smscare2:
[/QUOTE]


Wow, that's cheap!!! For that price you must get over your dislike of flying and come! You won't regret it. It'll be FUN, FUN, FUN!!!!


Cathy


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

This is only for Maltese and those will be the only dogs showing?


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 2 2008, 09:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614816


> This is only for Maltese and those will be the only dogs showing?[/B]



Yup, only Malts. You'll be in Maltese Heaven the whole time. Tempted?    

Cathy


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Aug 2 2008, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614821


> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 2 2008, 09:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614816





> This is only for Maltese and those will be the only dogs showing?[/B]



Yup, only Malts. You'll be in Maltese Heaven the whole time. Tempted?    

Cathy
[/B][/QUOTE]

You guys are killing me :bysmilie: and my husband is telling me to go, but I'd feel like a hypocrite, because I told him just 2 days ago that we can't do anything "extra" for a few months. :smilie_tischkante: . You'd think I'd be in maltese heaven already with 7, but I'm afraid it would tempt me to want another one when I see all those beauties. :new_shocked: . I wonder how much it would cost to take one with me so I would be less tempted  .


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Delta now charged $100 each way for a dog in the cabin with you. Rip off!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 2 2008, 10:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614871


> Delta now charged $100 each way for a dog in the cabin with you. Rip off![/B]


Yep, I have to pay $100 per pet each way on Northwest also. It is a rip off!! Esp when they require the health certificates - another added expense! Since I'll be bringing two dogs, that will be $400 round trip.

and 5maltmom - I went to my first Nationals as in impulse - same thing, the flights were cheap, etc and I was soooooooooooooooooooooooo glad that I went. Last year I showed for the first time and this year, I'll be showing my first bred by (although he'll be in the 9-12 mos puppy class) I think you'll have a lot of fun! The vendors are worth going just to shop at them! It's all maltese oriented.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 2 2008, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614898


> QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 2 2008, 10:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614871





> Delta now charged $100 each way for a dog in the cabin with you. Rip off![/B]


Yep, I have to pay $100 per pet each way on Northwest also. It is a rip off!! Esp when they require the health certificates - another added expense! Since I'll be bringing two dogs, that will be $400 round trip.

and 5maltmom - I went to my first Nationals as in impulse - same thing, the flights were cheap, etc and I was soooooooooooooooooooooooo glad that I went. Last year I showed for the first time and this year, I'll be showing my first bred by (although he'll be in the 9-12 mos puppy class) I think you'll have a lot of fun! The vendors are worth going just to shop at them! It's all maltese oriented.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, that's more than it would cost me, and they don't even use another seat. I guess I won't be bringing any little fluffs with me if I decide to go.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 2 2008, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614908


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 2 2008, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614898





> QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 2 2008, 10:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614871





> Delta now charged $100 each way for a dog in the cabin with you. Rip off![/B]


Yep, I have to pay $100 per pet each way on Northwest also. It is a rip off!! Esp when they require the health certificates - another added expense! Since I'll be bringing two dogs, that will be $400 round trip.

and 5maltmom - I went to my first Nationals as in impulse - same thing, the flights were cheap, etc and I was soooooooooooooooooooooooo glad that I went. Last year I showed for the first time and this year, I'll be showing my first bred by (although he'll be in the 9-12 mos puppy class) I think you'll have a lot of fun! The vendors are worth going just to shop at them! It's all maltese oriented.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, that's more than it would cost me, and they don't even use another seat. I guess I won't be bringing any little fluffs with me if I decide to go.
[/B][/QUOTE]
You might feel nekkid without a dog, just to warn you! The best part of Nationals is seeing all the pets and show dogs that people have. It's one huge maltese party, LOL


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE


> Last year I showed for the first time and this year, I'll be showing my first bred by (although he'll be in the 9-12 mos puppy class) I think you'll have a lot of fun! The vendors are worth going just to shop at them! It's all maltese oriented.[/B]


Stacy, If you have your bred-by Chowder, why did you enter the 9 to 12 months class? If you should win (and you never know) you won't get your bred by medalion if he gets points from another class. I know it happened to me with Tiffany. Chowder looks like a very nice puppy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Tina @ Aug 2 2008, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614956


> QUOTE





> Last year I showed for the first time and this year, I'll be showing my first bred by (although he'll be in the 9-12 mos puppy class) I think you'll have a lot of fun! The vendors are worth going just to shop at them! It's all maltese oriented.[/B]


Stacy, If you have your bred-by Chowder, why did you enter the 9 to 12 months class? If you should win (and you never know) you won't get your bred by medalion if he gets points from another class. I know it happened to me with Tiffany. Chowder looks like a very nice puppy.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Tina! 

I'm looking forward to finally meeting you! That is a LONG DRIVE for you! 

I didn't even know about bred-by medallions! I was just thinking of the Eukanuba requirements, since they now allow points from the puppy class now.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 2 2008, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614913


> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 2 2008, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614908





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 2 2008, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614898





> QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 2 2008, 10:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614871





> Delta now charged $100 each way for a dog in the cabin with you. Rip off![/B]


Yep, I have to pay $100 per pet each way on Northwest also. It is a rip off!! Esp when they require the health certificates - another added expense! Since I'll be bringing two dogs, that will be $400 round trip.

and 5maltmom - I went to my first Nationals as in impulse - same thing, the flights were cheap, etc and I was soooooooooooooooooooooooo glad that I went. Last year I showed for the first time and this year, I'll be showing my first bred by (although he'll be in the 9-12 mos puppy class) I think you'll have a lot of fun! The vendors are worth going just to shop at them! It's all maltese oriented.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, that's more than it would cost me, and they don't even use another seat. I guess I won't be bringing any little fluffs with me if I decide to go.
[/B][/QUOTE]
You might feel nekkid without a dog, just to warn you! The best part of Nationals is seeing all the pets and show dogs that people have. It's one huge maltese party, LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

You HAD to tell me that.  I didn't figure anyone brought their pet maltese. I would love to bring Maya, but I thought I would have to leave her with grandma. I think she's a doll, but I know she wouldn't come near to any of the show dogs.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 2 2008, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614979


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 2 2008, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614913





> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 2 2008, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614908





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 2 2008, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614898





> QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 2 2008, 10:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614871





> Delta now charged $100 each way for a dog in the cabin with you. Rip off![/B]


Yep, I have to pay $100 per pet each way on Northwest also. It is a rip off!! Esp when they require the health certificates - another added expense! Since I'll be bringing two dogs, that will be $400 round trip.

and 5maltmom - I went to my first Nationals as in impulse - same thing, the flights were cheap, etc and I was soooooooooooooooooooooooo glad that I went. Last year I showed for the first time and this year, I'll be showing my first bred by (although he'll be in the 9-12 mos puppy class) I think you'll have a lot of fun! The vendors are worth going just to shop at them! It's all maltese oriented.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, that's more than it would cost me, and they don't even use another seat. I guess I won't be bringing any little fluffs with me if I decide to go.
[/B][/QUOTE]
You might feel nekkid without a dog, just to warn you! The best part of Nationals is seeing all the pets and show dogs that people have. It's one huge maltese party, LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

You HAD to tell me that.  I didn't figure anyone brought their pet maltese. I would love to bring Maya, but I thought I would have to leave her with grandma. I think she's a doll, but I know she wouldn't come near to any of the show dogs.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hahaha! yep, a lot of people bring their pet maltese. It makes it really fun!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm flying in on Sunday, but staying with a friend. We're be in Port Huron someime on Monday and leaving Thursday. We're not staying at the hotel, but hopefully will be around for all of the good stuff. I'm coming only as an observer. It will be just too hard to bring Bogie with me. I can't wait to meet all of you ladies.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Aug 2 2008, 07:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615071


> I'm flying in on Sunday, but staying with a friend. We're be in Port Huron someime on Monday and leaving Thursday. We're not staying at the hotel, but hopefully will be around for all of the good stuff. I'm coming only as an observer. It will be just too hard to bring Bogie with me. I can't wait to meet all of you ladies.[/B]


oh i didn't know you were going! That's great! 

Will you be in town long enough to see the sweepstakes judging on thursday?


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

For those of you who haven't been before go to http://www.americanmaltese.org to get the registration form. You'll need to check off which events you plan to attend and pay a $10 non-member fee. The fee is minimal for all the benefits of attending. Plus you'll get a great hospitality bag full of terrific goodies!

Cathy


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Aug 2 2008, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615127


> For those of you who haven't been before go to http://www.americanmaltese.org to get the registration form. You'll need to check off which events you plan to attend and pay a $10 non-member fee. The fee is minimal for all the benefits of attending. Plus you'll get a great hospitality bag full of terrific goodies!
> 
> Cathy[/B]


That was going to be my next question because I had printed out the information to read over and had seen the registration form. $10 seems very reasonable. What about the seminars? How long do they last and are they worth going to or are they more for show people? I know I'm not interested in the history of Port Huron one. Thanks for helping answer questions. I may see if my other mother-in-law (yes I have 2 :w00t that lives in NY would be interested in meeting me there. She got one of my puppies and I think that's the most spoiled dog alive. I guess if I came up I would have to drive, because I don't want to be naked without my Maya. Believe me that would be a scary sight if I were naked  .
Thanks, Shelley


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

That was going to be my next question because I had printed out the information to read over and had seen the registration form. $10 seems very reasonable. What about the seminars? How long do they last and are they worth going to or are they more for show people? I know I'm not interested in the history of Port Huron one. Thanks for helping answer questions. I may see if my other mother-in-law (yes I have 2 :w00t that lives in NY would be interested in meeting me there. She got one of my puppies and I think that's the most spoiled dog alive. I guess if I came up I would have to drive, because I don't want to be naked without my Maya. Believe me that would be a scary sight if I were naked  .
Thanks, Shelley
[/QUOTE]

I don't know how long the seminars will be but I imagine the one on GME will be a few hours. Mary H would know for sure since she's on the Health Committee. I'm attending this one and the one on show grooming but plan to skip the one on Port Huron. Whether or not you go will depend on your level of interest. I had a girl die from NME (similar to GME) so have a strong interest in Maltese health issues. 

Let us know if you decide to attend. 

Cathy


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I had one more question about the maltese national. Is it in the same place every year, and if not, does anyone know where it will be next year? Thanks


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 4 2008, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616047


> I had one more question about the maltese national. Is it in the same place every year, and if not, does anyone know where it will be next year? Thanks[/B]



The show moves around every year to a different part of the US. In 2006 it was in Phoenix, 2007 was in New Jersey and this year in Michigan. Next year it will be on the West coast. Details will be announced that this year's Specialty.

For those who are bringing dogs with you remember to bring an x-pen or crate to keep them confined in the room. In past years loose dogs weren't allowed. Oh, and bring something waterproof to put over the rug in the pen in case of accidents.

Cathy


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Aug 4 2008, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616055


> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 4 2008, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616047





> I had one more question about the maltese national. Is it in the same place every year, and if not, does anyone know where it will be next year? Thanks[/B]



The show moves around every year to a different part of the US. In 2006 it was in Phoenix, 2007 was in New Jersey and this year in Michigan. Next year it will be on the West coast. Details will be announced that this year's Specialty.

For those who are bringing dogs with you remember to bring an x-pen or crate to keep them confined in the room. In past years loose dogs weren't allowed. Oh, and bring something waterproof to put over the rug in the pen in case of accidents.

Cathy
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Some General Info About the Specialty --

Attire - White Excitement Party - summer casual (jeans and shorts are not appropriate); white is generally the color of the night


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I must be blind - where are the different seminars listed? I am definitely interested in attending the any and all of the ones related to maltese.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Some General Info About the Specialty --

Registration - If you plan to attend the White Excitement party, luncheon or banquet you will have to register and pay the $10 non-member registration fee. If you will not be attending any of these events then you do not need to register. However, all registrants will receive a nice totebag with this year's logo on it and filled with goodies. More importantly, your registration fee helps to defray the cost of the seminars that are offered at no charge to all attendees. And most importantly, there are great auctions and raffles that take place during the luncheon and after the banquet!

Attire - White Excitement Party - summer casual (jeans and shorts are not appropriate); white is generally the color of the night
Daytime/Nightime/Seminars - casual
Dog Shows & Luncheon - slacks, pantsuits, suits
Banquet - dress/suit most appropriate

Seminars - Grooming/Stacking (Tues, 10:00 am) - for those who show or are thinking of someday showing.
Canine GME (Tues, 1:30 pm) - for anyone who owns a dog. If you only want to attend one seminar this is the one to go to.
History of Port Huron (Tues, 4:30 pm) - for anyone who wants a cultural/historical overview of the area.
Canine Reproduction (Tues, 7:00 pm) - for those who breed or are thinking of someday breeding.

Dogs - All dogs must be crated or penned when left alone in the room, they must be carried through the common areas, and they are not allowed in the restaurant/bar areas. Please be mindful of these rules. They will be enforced for the safety of your dog and the comfort of non-dog guests staying at the hotel. If you bring a pen for your dog then you must have a waterproof barrier covering the carpet (trash bags and potty pads work well).

Travel/Sightseeing - If you are thinking of crossing the famous Blue Water Bridges into Canada please make sure you bring the following documentation: (1) photo ID (driver's license) and (2) proof of citizenship (an official birth certificate - photocopy not accepted). If you plan to bring your dog into Canada you must also have a valid proof of rabies certificate.

For general information about the Port Huron area check out www.bluewater.org. Any questions?? See you all there!!

MaryH


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Aug 4 2008, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616085


> Some General Info About the Specialty --
> 
> Registration - If you plan to attend the White Excitement party, luncheon or banquet you will have to register and pay the $10 non-member registration fee. If you will not be attending any of these events then you do not need to register. However, all registrants will receive a nice totebag with this year's logo on it and filled with goodies. More importantly, your registration fee helps to defray the cost of the seminars that are offered at no charge to all attendees. And most importantly, there are great auctions and raffles that take place during the luncheon and after the banquet!
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this info! I am especially looking forward to the grooming/stacking seminar - I need all the help i can get, LOL!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 2 2008, 12:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614913


> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 2 2008, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614908





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 2 2008, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614898





> QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 2 2008, 10:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614871





> Delta now charged $100 each way for a dog in the cabin with you. Rip off![/B]


Yep, I have to pay $100 per pet each way on Northwest also. It is a rip off!! Esp when they require the health certificates - another added expense! Since I'll be bringing two dogs, that will be $400 round trip.

and 5maltmom - I went to my first Nationals as in impulse - same thing, the flights were cheap, etc and I was soooooooooooooooooooooooo glad that I went. Last year I showed for the first time and this year, I'll be showing my first bred by (although he'll be in the 9-12 mos puppy class) I think you'll have a lot of fun! The vendors are worth going just to shop at them! It's all maltese oriented.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, that's more than it would cost me, and they don't even use another seat. I guess I won't be bringing any little fluffs with me if I decide to go.
[/B][/QUOTE]
You might feel nekkid without a dog, just to warn you! The best part of Nationals is seeing all the pets and show dogs that people have. It's one huge maltese party, LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

We insist on a live web cam so all of us can be part of the party... :smrofl: 
Well if you can't do a web cam, how about lots of picture posts from all of you that are going! 
Wish I could be there enjoying all of you and your wonderful little cutie pies! :wub: 

Seminars! Vendors! Goodie Bags!! All those ringside seats! Watching great grooming first hand! Seeing all those beautiful Maltese! Visiting with new friends!!!! This surely is Maltese Heaven arty:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks Mary. Great info will really help. Maybe I will see you there.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

We're going and I am so excited. Just made all of our plans today. Can't wait to meet every one from SM that is going. I am planning on wearing a sticker or tag of some kind with SM on it. Last year I was asking everyone if they were from SM without much luck so I hope this year it will be easier to find each other. :biggrin:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Mary - Thank you sooo much for posting the seminar info! I plan on attending all of them even though I don't show or breed. It is just too interesting to me and if I'm going to be there its a no brainer to get as much info as I can. I'll get my registration in ASAP. 

I am really looking forward to this trip and meeting everyone from SM and everyone else too. Especially a week of maltese heaven. :wub:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Lynda @ Aug 6 2008, 06:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616666


> We're going and I am so excited. Just made all of our plans today. Can't wait to meet every one from SM that is going. I am planning on wearing a sticker or tag of some kind with SM on it. Last year I was asking everyone if they were from SM without much luck so I hope this year it will be easier to find each other. :biggrin:[/B]



Linda,

As long as we know you'll be there we'll watch for you. I'm keeping a list of when everyone plans to arrive so no one gets missed. Are you flying? When do you expect to arrive?

You won't regret going. It's the best time and as addicting as Maltese!    

Cathy


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow

This is so close to me. I think the hounds and I will have to visit.

Is one day or time better then another to come and just walk around?


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

sounds like fun..I want to go....! One big white maltese party!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mary,

Thanks for all of the information. It is really helpful to know what to pack, and when the seminars are. This will be my first dog show so I didn't know what to expect. I mailed in my registration today. Look forward to seeing all of you.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Aug 7 2008, 01:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616898


> QUOTE (Lynda @ Aug 6 2008, 06:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616666





> We're going and I am so excited. Just made all of our plans today. Can't wait to meet every one from SM that is going. I am planning on wearing a sticker or tag of some kind with SM on it. Last year I was asking everyone if they were from SM without much luck so I hope this year it will be easier to find each other. :biggrin:[/B]



Linda,

As long as we know you'll be there we'll watch for you. I'm keeping a list of when everyone plans to arrive so no one gets missed. Are you flying? When do you expect to arrive?

You won't regret going. It's the best time and as addicting as Maltese!    

Cathy
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Cathy,

We are flying in on the 6th into DTW. Our flight is scheduled to land at 11:05 AM. I expect to be at the hotel between 12:00 noon and 1:00. I will be with my husband and our 3 Fluff Butts.


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

For everyone who is going.. PLEASE, PLEASE make lots of pictures!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Cathy,

We are flying in on the 6th into DTW. Our flight is scheduled to land at 11:05 AM. I expect to be at the hotel between 12:00 noon and 1:00. I will be with my husband and our 3 Fluff Butts. 
[/QUOTE]


Great! Stacy and I are arriving on the 6th too. Did you sign up for the banquet? During registration people sign up for banquet tables. Last year for another list, I got everyone's name ahead of time and put the names on the seating list when I registered. If any SM members wish to sit together and want me to organize the seating, let me know. 

PM me if you you're interested.

Cathy


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 1 2008, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614515


> So... who else is going and when are you arriving? I'd love to plan an SM meetup during that time!
> 
> Closer to the event, we can exchange cellphone #'s if that makes things any easier![/B]


I will be there, Stacy. :biggrin: I'm bringing both of the girls with me this year since I'm driving. We should be there sometime on Sunday the 7th. I can't wait!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LoriJo @ Aug 7 2008, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617056


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 1 2008, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614515





> So... who else is going and when are you arriving? I'd love to plan an SM meetup during that time!
> 
> Closer to the event, we can exchange cellphone #'s if that makes things any easier![/B]


I will be there, Stacy. :biggrin: I'm bringing both of the girls with me this year since I'm driving. We should be there sometime on Sunday the 7th. I can't wait!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah!!! I'm looking forward to seeing you again! I'll have Chowder and Lucy with me, the other two have to stay at home. Can't wait to see your girls!


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

A few more questions.
Can we take our dogs to the seminars if we know they won't bark?
Do you think Andrew will be there?
Does casual at seminars still mean no jeans?
Does the audience dress up at the shows?
Are there any threads with pictures from other nationals on here that I just don't have the time right now to look up that I can look up later?
Thanks for putting up with my questions.
Gotta go.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If your dog will sit quietly and not cause any distraction, nobody will mind if you bring them. If they are going to move around, no matter how quiet they are, I would leave them in the room. Think of it as a classroom. 

No, the audience does not have to dress up.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I just wanna cry. I enjoyed Nationals so much last year, and I'm just sick that I won't be able to go and meet up with all of you this year. Have lots of fun and take a lot of pictures.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Aug 12 2008, 09:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618603


> I just wanna cry. I enjoyed Nationals so much last year, and I'm just sick that I won't be able to go and meet up with all of you this year. Have lots of fun and take a lot of pictures.[/B]


Lynne, I am so sorry you are not going. I was looking forward to seeing you again this year.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

LoriJo, it will be nice to see you again this year!  Lynne, sorry to hear you won't be there. You will be missed. See ya'll real soon  





QUOTE (LoriJo @ Aug 7 2008, 11:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617056


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 1 2008, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614515





> So... who else is going and when are you arriving? I'd love to plan an SM meetup during that time!
> 
> Closer to the event, we can exchange cellphone #'s if that makes things any easier![/B]


I will be there, Stacy. :biggrin: I'm bringing both of the girls with me this year since I'm driving. We should be there sometime on Sunday the 7th. I can't wait!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope you all have a great time and take lots of pictures...and I really hope our SM members win!!!

Maybe someday I'll get to go....


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm pulling this up since a lot of people responded to this last thread on Nationals.

Cathy


----------



## Olive Tree (Jun 19, 2008)

I am just now catching up with all the threads related to Nationals. I have had a busy summer. Luckily I did send in my reservation some time ago. Although Jazzy won't be with me all week, she will be there on Thursday. I want to thank everyone who has passed on important information. I could not find out the info on the seminars either. So a big thank you to Mary H for the line-up. How dressy is the banquet? Is black, tea length dress appropriate or to dressy? I am so excited about going I can hardly breathe!


----------

